# Job not paid



## bernardo (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello, This saturday I did a test to be a dishwasher. I spent 5 hour doing all the dishes. Unfortunately they said that they have chosen another person to be in my place. I asked if at least they would pay the 5 hours that I have spent washing the dishes and they said no. I would like if they can do that, I mean, I worked for free?
Regards


----------



## Green Koala (Mar 8, 2016)

Had the same experience. I think that not much can be done since you don't have any proof that you worked there - no contract etc., and they always can say that they are not paying for testing the new employees. I've been in the same situation and I decided to let it go, that 6 hours I worked were not worth all the hassle.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

bernardo said:


> Hello, This saturday I did a test to be a dishwasher. I spent 5 hour doing all the dishes. Unfortunately they said that they have chosen another person to be in my place. I asked if at least they would pay the 5 hours that I have spent washing the dishes and they said no. I would like if they can do that, I mean, I worked for free?
> Regards


It happens on a trial like that. Unless they state in advance that they will pay.
It happened to my daughter too but at least she got the job.

The rules are:

A brief work trial can be legally unpaid if it is necessary to evaluate someone's suitability for the job, and:

it involves no more than a demonstration of the person's skills, where they are relevant to a vacant position

it is only for as long as needed to demonstrate the skills required for the job. This will be dependent on the nature and complexity of the work, but could range from an hour to one shift

the person is under direct supervision of the potential employer (or other appropriate individual) for the entire trial.


----------

